# NCT repair - emissions



## Clars1909 (21 Apr 2009)

Hello, 

I had the NCT on my car (99 Opel Corsa - City) last Friday, and it failed because the exhaust emissions on a low idle were way over the percentage limit.

(7.06%, limit is 0.5%!)

That was the only aspect the car failed, I want to bring it to a garage for repair but am hestitating because I don't have much mechanical know-how, but think the emissions issue could be caused by a number of factors and I don't want to be ripped off! A friend of mine suggested Talbot Motors off Mountjoy Square. they repaired her alternator last year, and she says they were efficient and charged fairly.

Anybody here deal with Talbot Motors at any stage, or have any recommendations for any other Garages in the Dublin City Centre/North city area? Any suggestions on otherwise fixing/lowering the exhaust emissions would be gratefully received!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Apr 2009)

I've heard about Catalytic Converters being replaced to lower emissions, happened to a friend recently (Last Feb/March time)


----------



## Clars1909 (21 Apr 2009)

Hi Smashbox, do you know how much the CC replacement cost your friend?


----------



## Smashbox (21 Apr 2009)

He bought the CC for €260, got a local guy to fit it for €50.

Garage had quoted €600 for parts and labour.


----------



## Clars1909 (23 Apr 2009)

Well I dropped my car into Talbot garage, they couldn't find the cause of the high emissions at all! I'm collecting it after work and then bringing it to an Opel dealer in Harolds Cross. 
Talbot motors aren't charging for checking, fair play to them! I've heard that even a diagnosis with an Opel Dealer is €99 per hour - before any fixing. Does anyone know if it's worth using the Opel dealer for the repairs or if there is any other better (cheaper) way of getting the car fixed, once the diagignosis is made?

Asking a lot, I know, its just its not worth spending a lot on repairs, its a bit of a banger that I bought as first car to bash around. But I am quite fond of it now(!) and can't really afford a new car this year as I'm getting married this summer.


----------



## Cayne (23 Apr 2009)

A friend of mine had an NCT issue with his cars emissions also. He took it to a local garage and they advised to take the car for a good spin and dont spare the gas before the test. The car passed on the second run. Just a thought if the guys at talbot couldnt find anything wrong...


----------



## Kine (23 Apr 2009)

My friend told me similar....take it out and hit high revs before changing gear....may help burn off all the crap (but of course, don't break the speed limit...I would never condone breaking the law....)


----------



## NicolaM (23 Apr 2009)

Apparently there is some 'stuff/chemical' that can be put into the petrol before the NCT that reduces emissions.

I don't know if it's legal or not though, but it helped my sister's car to pass

Nicola


----------



## NicolaM (23 Apr 2009)

Called Redox apparently

Nicola


----------



## mathepac (23 Apr 2009)

Are you sure you're not thinking of Radox or Ralgex?

There is however petrol treatment stuff called Redex from Halfords or other motor factors....


----------



## NicolaM (23 Apr 2009)

That may be it



Nicola


----------



## niceoneted (23 Apr 2009)

I had a similar problems clars and it was also an 99 Opel although an Astra at the time. I brought it to one of the exhaust centres, kuikfit or one of those. Changed the cat convertor and they were very good and they charge a standard price. Car passed after.


----------



## patftrears (24 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of Radox or Ralgex?
> 
> There is however petrol treatment stuff called Redex from Halfords or other motor factors....


Driving the car at high revs works to clear out some of the carp in the engine to lower emissions.
You can also buy something to put into the fuel tank that does the same, clears out the gunk to reduce emissions.

I would try a combination of both first before taking the car for any more repairs, if the first place said they couldn't find anything mechinically wrong.


----------



## allthedoyles (24 Apr 2009)

My '03 car failed emissions because of a hole in the exhaust .................new exhaust part and passed no problem .


----------



## Guest125 (25 Apr 2009)

patftrears said:


> Driving the car at high revs works to clear out some of the carp in the engine to lower emissions.
> You can also buy something to put into the fuel tank that does the same, clears out the gunk to reduce emissions.
> 
> I would try a combination of both first before taking the car for any more repairs, if the first place said they couldn't find anything mechinically wrong.


I don't think any "magic liquids" or driving the sh**e out of for a few miles will lower the co2 value from 7.06% to under 0.5% What was the ppm figure? If you post the ppm figure it will give more clues as to what the problem could be.


----------



## Clars1909 (26 Apr 2009)

Hi Caff,

the ppm figure is HC 0 (zero) at low idle, hope that helps.


----------



## Clars1909 (28 Apr 2009)

Well, the Opel dealer repaired the car for €250, replaced the air flow sensor (? i think, I'm not the best at remembering names of car parts..). So the cost wasn't too bad, but my car's on its final warning...

I'll definitely give that Redex liquid a try, should be good for maintaining the engine now it's fixed. (Out of respect to the car buffs here, I've resisted making a joke about confusing it with Radox.) 

Thanks to all for your replies and help!


----------

